# Estrarre un file da un archivio tar.bz2 velocemente

## fbcyborg

Salve, 

vorrei sapere se esiste un sistema veloce per estrarre un file o una directory da un archivio .tar.bz2.

Ho visto che se uso ark (che sinceramente evito come la peste visto che spesso non fa quello che voglio) per vedere il contenuto di un file compresso, prima deve fare la decompressione totale dell'archivio (in una directory temporanea) e poi mostra l'albero dei file e directory. Ora, se un file è molto grande (supponiamo un backup della /home di circa 20-30 GB) è impensabile dover aspettare la decompressione dell'intero archivio in memoria temporanea, se è necessario un solo file.

Quindi mi sono documentato ed ho sempre usato il seguente modo per estrarre un file da un archivio:

```
bzcat archivio.tar.bz2 | tar -xv path/al/file -C /path/di/estrazione
```

Il problema è che anche in questo modo ci vuole un'eternità se il file è di grosse dimensioni, e se per disgrazia hai sbagliato il path al file, ho atteso un'eternità per niente.

Mi chiedevo se ci fosse un modo più veloce per farlo, in modo da non dover aspettare un tempo che, paradossalmente, è equivalente al tempo che ci metterei per estrarre l'intero contenuto dell'archivio.

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> bzcat archivio.tar.bz2 | tar -xv path/al/file -C /path/di/estrazione
> ```
> ...

 

se ho capito bene, tu vuoi fare:

```

tar -xjf path/al/archivio -C path/di estrazione path/al/file

```

probabilmente un po di tempo lo guadagni, perchè eviti la pipe al bzcat, ma tieni presente comunque che un archivio è necessariamente un oggetto con una struttura sequenziale.

i miracoli non si possono fare.

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie, 

a quanto ho capito è un metodo alternativo a quello che ho usato io, ma in effetti come dici tu non si possono fare miracoli.

Allora non fa niente. Se dovesse servirmi un file estrarrò tutto quanto  :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> i miracoli non si possono fare.

   :Shocked:  tanto (solo per, non mi pare sia il caso di rispondere in simili thread) per togliermi la soddisfazione di contraddirti ...

ma ne sei così sicuro?  :Rolling Eyes:  

... a fare affermazioni assolute si rischia sempre di far figuracce.   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Se non altro si può dire che ci stiamo attrezzando...  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

In altri frangenti ti avrei risposto più civilmente, credo che avrai ben inteso lo spirito di questo intervento ( ed il suggerimento implicito  :Twisted Evil:  ) e non ti offenderai se non aggiungerò altro per evitare inutili flame.

----------

## fbcyborg

Bellissimo il sito! Lo inserisco subito fra i preferiti.

----------

